

Craigslist Advertising for Charity: A Novel Philanthropic Idea - rms
http://markjournal.com/2009/07/craigslist-advertising-for-charity/

======
rms
Everyone loves meaningless gestures of charity on Facebook, so join up,
especially because this one may turn out to be _not_ meaningless.

<http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=114346357248>

~~~
JacobAldridge
Appears to be gaining some traction Kevin, keep at it. And I agree with the
change of name to the Facebook group.

